# Destin Beach Renovation?



## Springbreaker (Mar 9, 2011)

Does anyone have any info on if the beach renovation in Destin effected the fishing by the Jetty? Always come down the first week of April and fish the surf and the rocks so am wondering if the surf is better or worse now that the sand has been brought in.


----------



## redfish99999 (Feb 11, 2008)

I don't think you will see any difference fishing the east jetty..... the sand was put in the area east of the jetty...... I know because we had to pay for it....$4K out of my pocket.... 

I'm beginning to think that the new sand has affected the sand fleas..... I haven;t seen any yet....but it might still be too early


----------



## Springbreaker (Mar 9, 2011)

Thanks redfish, We stay at Jetty East and fish the surf or the jetty depending on what's going on. The last two years we've had to fish from the parking garage because there wasn't any surf to fish. So I'm assuming that even with all the new sand there are still toughs and bars that are reachable from shore?


----------



## Sushi maker (Jun 3, 2010)

Was behind the Waterview towers today. No fleas no bait. I think the sand has not allowed the offspring.might also be the pollution from the oil.At any rate I normally do well here 25 years worth, It has not produced the last four times out. SAD...







i think the


----------



## baker1547 (May 9, 2009)

*destin sand*

do they still have the pipes layed up on the beach?


----------

